# I Hate The Color Of My Tile!



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Don't do it "to sell" the house
The new owners will probably want there "own" color in there anyway
There's a good chance they won't want what you pick

Unless there is damage (possible deal breaker), the color doesn't matter
Trust me, the potential buyer is not going to say no to the house because of the color of the bathroom tiles if they love the rest

Bathroom renos/updates...that can help sell
That's major work
An old, outdated, crummy bath, that could be a deal breaker

Not a color change
Not worth it "to sell" a house


----------



## mischka222 (Jan 10, 2007)

Well - there is a repair - cracked tile - rather large crack - not really sure I know how to fix. I am hoping that when we get house leveled - will look better - slap some grout on it and then paint. I am afraid if we get into a total redo - as with everything else - we will uncover more problems than we already know about. I figured since I was scraping old wallpaper that was sealed directly to the sheetrock and gouging the heck out of the sheetrock - well - if I have to fix that - and the crack - then might as well do a paint job. HAHA - but - that is a project way down on the list and if we get to it before we put house up for sell then we will - if not then we won't. I just did not know if it would even be worth my time, but I see your point. I bought a house with a pink bathroom...am I the only yahoo out there?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Use epoxy paint and paint the tiles.
inexpensive.....


----------



## mischka222 (Jan 10, 2007)

Inexpensive I can handle - but painting with epoxy - is this really easy to screw up? I am a very sloppy painter!


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

mischka222 said:


> I am a very sloppy painter!


Cover up the areas that you do not want paint on.

The pets, the neighbors kids, the car...:jester:


----------



## mischka222 (Jan 10, 2007)

LOL Redline - you made a funny. I guess what I am trying to ask is if there is a particular method other than "regular sloppy painting" - like does it go on in one coat coverage, special tools required, do I need a HAZMAT suit? And of course - what if the dog licks the walls? Heck - what if I lick the walls? I guess I would need to actually get the window unstuck after 100 years worth of paint has accumulated - yet another topic - how to unstick stuck windows.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

I would suggest re-doing the bathroom. I was a realtor before becoming a painter.

Standard advice is to redo it in neutral colors. Buyers are much more willing to just change a paint color than to deal with the tiles. You already own the house and don't want to deal with it, imagine a prospective buyers viewpiont. 

Kitchens and baths are the most profitable upgrades you can do when selling a house, and in this case, may help sell the home.

If you are going to use a realtor, ask about this issue. The realtor can quote numbers about your selling price with or without the bath upgrade, or even give a price with just paint on the tiles.

If he/she can't, get a different realtor.


----------



## mischka222 (Jan 10, 2007)

Good advice JOE! We have not gotten as far as a realtor since I know I have to finish some other projects before I want anyone to even take a look at the house! But I would like to find someone who can tell me where best to spend anymore money. We live in the "historical district" of our town and these old houses can vary drastically in price, depending on the upgrades. All I have to say to anyone who looks at buying is if you do not want to work on a house - do not buy an old one! I have learned my lesson!


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

mischka222 said:


> All I have to say to anyone who looks at buying is if you do not want to work on a house - do not buy an old one! I have learned my lesson!


You aren't helping to sell your house.....


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Mishka - I would say to go the resurface guys. Its not too expensive. call around for a few quotes. Do a neutral color, white on tub, maybe white all over. You will never be able to match the quality of finish those guys give you using epoxy paint. It will likely pay for itself in resale.

Related - I'm amazed that when people look at homes they often see the decorations, furnishings and so forth. Its hard for many to look past them. Its stupid but we all sort of do it. Paint colors are often looked at too. Yes its any easy change. When people are looking at your house they are making a mental to do list of things they will want or need to change. If the hideous pink is high on their list then it could be a deal breaker. With a nice white fresh coat of finish it will likely push the bathroom re-do way down on their list.


----------



## mischka222 (Jan 10, 2007)

White would be my color choice - trying to stay neutral - for future sell and the fact that I like to change colors way too often for husbands liking!

Thanks for all the input - I will definitely look into getting a few more quotes on refinishing. I realize that bathrom and kitchen remodels are the most expensive undertaking, yet, it can also bring you the biggest bang for your buck. So maybe if someone else sees somehting that they "don't have to do right away", I can get the more money and sell faster!


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

I would still recommend talking to someone familiar with your market.

Even though the tiles are unacceptable, would it be more profitable to redo them in something else of the period? Or upgrade to modern materials? Are buyers looking for "original" or "natural" in this house?

This would be the best way to protect the pricing and get a quick sale.

It's too bad the tiles are on all 4 walls, meaning they are behind the lav, sink and in the tub area. Otherwise, it wouldn't be too hard to replace with new drywall up to the existing (plaster?). Stained and finished beadboard may be a good alternative that would cover all the bases.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Have you considered replacing the ceramic tiles with 12" square granite or limestone tiles? Demo would still be rough but the 12" might be easier when installing them.


----------



## mischka222 (Jan 10, 2007)

> Even though the tiles are unacceptable, would it be more profitable to redo them in something else of the period? Or upgrade to modern materials? Are buyers looking for "original" or "natural" in this house?


The house was built in the early 1900's and I am going to assume that from the tile color it was upgraded last in possibly the 50's or 60's. I do not want to distract from the original "charm" of the house by going uber modern....beadboard is an idea but I do not know how to "stop" the beadboard when I get to the shower area - then - I would still have to deal with the tile in the shower. I am lucky that it is not plaster - 1/4" drywall that I will more than likely have to replace or either skim with a layer of mud since my gouging of the drywall when trying to remove many layers of old wallpaper. Ooops.



> Have you considered replacing the ceramic tiles with 12" square granite or limestone tiles? Demo would still be rough but the 12" might be easier when installing them.


If I demo - I pay someone to come in and totally gut the bathroom. Trying to save that expense. The tiles are set into a chicken wire and cement like base - lots and lots of work. We have already redone one bath and I went back with sheetrock and just tile around the tub. That is what I am trying to avoid. So far the estimate I have is between $1000 and $1500 - refinish tub - tiles - new sink and new flooring. Looking about a 5 year life span on the refinish if what I have read is correct. $1000 vs $5000 for a total redo. I have many more projects that HAVE to be finished and I do not want to sink a lot more in the house - I am afraid I will not get my money back. House values in this area range drastically. So I am trying to keep cost down while still increasing the value.


----------



## Nhrafan (Mar 2, 2007)

My god, this sounds exactly like the bathroom I'm forced to look at each day myself. All pepto bismol color tiles (and walls, and commode and bathtub) At least the tiles in the tub area are white, although they have a pink 4" stuck in every so often with a snowflake pattern on them :laughing:

I am looking at doing something to change this but have been pricing what it will take and I just don't think I have the money right now. I was considering painting the tile myself but am very unsure of this. If it turns out like it sounds to me i will not be very happy. :no:

I assume you paint right over the grout and change the color of everything into looking like those cheap plastic "tile-looking" tub surrounds?

I'll try to post a picture of this nightmare to get any advice or ideas from anyone willing to offer any up. 

I'll get the picture later. Still figuring out pricing and options for a new tub and commode to replace the pink ones. 

Any good ideas on where to get a nice DEEP tub (deeper than 14-15")? I've looked at HD and Lowes. Found 2 at Lowes but am not sure of the quality.


----------



## torpainter (Oct 27, 2006)

the makers of kilz,zinsser or bin make a latex cermamic tile paint that I used a few years back. It held up fairly well and the finish looked good .Also easy to apply.(10 ml) sleeve.If I can recall the exact name I'll post back


----------



## mischka222 (Jan 10, 2007)

I have seen tiles painted white - grout and all - and it did not look "cheap or plastic" - rather new and fresh.......

My quote from a professional was $350 for the tub and $7.50 a sq ft for the walls / floor. 

I guess you have to look at the cost of hiring a pro versus your sanity whil trying to diy.


----------



## mischka222 (Jan 10, 2007)

I am scared to DIY - if something can go wrong - I promise it will go wrong with my project. I think I am going for professional services at this point! But I will look into that and get some more information before I make a final decision. Not like the tile is going anywhere soon anyway!

Thanks!


----------



## Nhrafan (Mar 2, 2007)

Well I've decided to go the opposite route... I'm tearing all down and re-doing the whole thing. 
I didn't think about doing it white, I was thinking colors when thinking about painting over the grout and all. 
Now that I think about it that would probably look really good and is MUCH easier than trying to tear out and replace all the tiles. 

Let me know how yours turns out when you have it done. 
I have another bathroom that I may do just that with since I won't have the $$$ to tear into another one for a while. 

Thanks and best of luck...


----------

